# Uber tells people not to tip Uber eats



## Tesalie (Jun 30, 2017)

Just found this out yesterday. Am wondering if anyone else knew.

*"Do I need to tip my courier?*
Tips aren't included and they aren't expected or required. You can always rate your experience after you order."

Thanks but I am more interested in the cash


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

The in-app tipping option supposedly only pops up after the customer has rated the driver.

So in this case it works out.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

I have put a note about tipping is not included in the delivery fee in my "bio" - and have been getting tip more times than not. Even if just a $1.

Heck I even got a $5 tip and the person didnt even order the food. I delivered to a office park and all business were closed except for 2 people finishing up at one of them. The address did not give a suite #. Only 2 cars in the parking lot. 

The 2 people had never heard of the person who ordered the food. After calling and texting the person who ordered the food about 5 times and no answer, I gave up. I gave the food to the 2 workers and they gave me a $5 tip. Win Win....


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yea because we are so well compensated that we dont need or want tips. This is what they all think thanks to Uber. I thought this as well until I actually started driving for them. I feel bad that I never tipped thanks to this BS. Now I love tipping especially knowing how much it means to Uber drivers


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea because we are so well compensated that we dont need or want tips. This is what they all think thanks to Uber. I thought this as well until I actually started driving for them. I feel bad that I never tipped thanks to this BS. Now I love tipping especially knowing how much it means to Uber drivers


How much money do you think they will waste on this PLANNED DISASTER ?

Driving Uber X can not compete with Pizza Delivery !
.its uber china all over again


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> How much money do you think they will waste on this PLANNED DISASTER ?
> 
> Driving Uber X can not compete with Pizza Delivery !
> .its uber china all over again


Pizza is a dying business. Get out while you still can.


----------

